# When gamers get all Macgyver n' shit!



## eatspam (May 14, 2015)




----------



## King Arthur (May 17, 2015)

I am not a fan of the smoke travelling through plastic.


----------



## vostok (Jun 1, 2015)

both face and prints for my collection !!


----------

